# The more scenic direction on the California Zephyr



## peter1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just a pretty basic question, which direction on the California Zephyr is the most scenic, going west from Chicago or going east from LAX? I ask because I remember reading somewhere that one route goes through the scenic parts during the night. Thanks everybody!


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 20, 2010)

Going from CHI, you arrive into DEN in the morning, and the very scenic portion is in the morning. Going eastbound, the scenic portion is in the afternoon, and if the CZ is late it may be dark before you reach DEN!


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 20, 2010)

I've only taken the CZ one time, it was EB & 2 hrs Late, in Sept. I missed the area everyone raves about! Guess I have an excuse to go back & do it right!!!  

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 20, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Guess I have an excuse to go back & do it right!!!   RF


Me too - and I've done it both ways!


----------



## Cristobal (Apr 20, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I have an excuse to go back & do it right!!!   RF
> ...


My excuse is that we did the Wyoming detour when I rode it e/b last year so I'm with you guys. Let's do it again (and try to get it right this time!).


----------



## coachseats (Apr 20, 2010)

If you are going on the CZ in the summer when there is longer daylight either direction should be OK to see the mountain scenery in both the Rockies and Sierras. If in the Winter when daylight is shorter I'd recommend Westbound so you don't miss the ascent up the front range west from Denver. Although I did go EB once and it was after dark arriving into Denver and as the train curved back and forth down the mountains with the lights of Denver below it was almost like like a slow motion descent and landing in an airplane- with much bigger windows of course!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 20, 2010)

Hands down, going west is best.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Apr 20, 2010)

Yup. West is best. You feel like you're flying out of Denver-- as a bird, not (heaven forbid) in a plane!


----------



## jis (Apr 21, 2010)

Another vote for "Westbound is best", though there is something to be said about the eastbound climb to Donner Summit from Sacramento.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Apr 21, 2010)

Having traveled both directions, westbound is best. The view of the front range approaching Denver in the morning is spectacular as well as the ride though the mountains west of Denver. The Sierras were daylight both ways. Eastbound approaching Denver from the west with all the lights in the dark is very nice too.


----------



## Bierboy (Apr 21, 2010)

peter1 said:


> Just a pretty basic question, which direction on the California Zephyr is the most scenic, going west from Chicago or going east from *LAX?* I ask because I remember reading somewhere that one route goes through the scenic parts during the night. Thanks everybody!


Umm....I hate to disappoint you, but the CZ doesn't go east from LAX....it goes east from SF (actually Emeryville)...


----------



## SweetSue (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'm taking the CZ westbound mid-September too, looking forward to that scenery! Can't wait.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Apr 21, 2010)

Any preference on which side of the train is best to sit on each direction?

Bierboy.....I like your avatar, and I agree the NCL in the early 60's was where it was at.....I worked as a Northern Pacific Agent/Telegrapher in various North Dakota stations during that time, and have great memories of it!


----------



## SouthernServesTheSouth (Apr 21, 2010)

Tumbleweed said:


> Any preference on which side of the train is best to sit on each direction?


When we traveled westbound out of Denver we were on the right (North Side) of the train. When traveling thru the gorge the river was on the left and we had the clift wall on our side, but later the river and interstate highway with bike trail was on the right side. When up in the Rockies the view from the right seamed best.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say the right side is the best, especially west out of Denver. IMHO it's the best side for the CZ's trip through the Sierras as well.


----------



## Bierboy (Apr 21, 2010)

Tumbleweed said:


> ...Bierboy.....I like your avatar, and I agree the NCL in the early 60's was where it was at.....I worked as a Northern Pacific Agent/Telegrapher in various North Dakota stations during that time, and have great memories of it!


Thanks Tumbleweed. By the way, my son and daughter-in-law got me a blue T-shirt with that logo on it. I wore it on my EB trip to Montana last spring, and will wear it again this fall on the EB.

Indeed, it was a great trip, especially when you're a kid. I was in my early teens as I recall...maybe a little younger. That's when dome cars were great....we'd get a group of kids up there for hours on end and have a ball.


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 21, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Guess I have an excuse to go back & do it right!!!   RF
> ...


I've riden both directions on CZ  . I prefer going west.  It's morning daylight to start the most senic areas as you leave denver and lunchtime by the time to get to glenwood canyon. I'll be riding west very soon. OK in May  It won't be long now.


----------



## deafrailfan (Apr 24, 2010)

As many of you have preferred westbound CZ, as I made a thread here about going eastbound. I'm guessing is that I may miss the most scenic route going eastbound? It will be my first time on the CZ this July, next time I will try the westbound CZ on the way back home.

I've notice that the westbound CZ railfare is higher than the eastbound... I wonder why.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 24, 2010)

deafrailfan said:


> As many of you have preferred westbound CZ, as I made a thread here about going eastbound. I'm guessing is that I may miss the most scenic route going eastbound? It will be my first time on the CZ this July, next time I will try the westbound CZ on the way back home.


Aloha

I only rode it EB and loved it, Pictures are in my Train Photo gallery. Some time I will try WB. But My favorite is the train I am on. 



deafrailfan said:


> I've notice that the westbound CZ railfare is higher than the eastbound... I wonder why.


Possibly that day and direction has more riders.


----------



## Ben (Jun 5, 2013)

This is the first time I'll be taking a train in the US and very excited about the train ride. I'll be taking my girlfriend on this surprise train ride for her birthday. We'll be travelling one-way between Denver and San Francisco. We are open to travel either direction. Travelling eastbound is lot more convenient as I have to fly to Boston right after our train-trip (I'll get in Boston at decent time if I fly from Denver as compared to from SFO). Also, the 'bedroom' is till available on eastbound, but not on westbound. Only 'roomette' is available on the westbound for the days we will be traveling. Despite the inconvenience and unavailability of 'bedroom', i bought tickets for the WB train, as everybody have suggested that the views are better on WB than EB. However, I am having the second thoughts about changing to EB. Please advice.

P.S.: We are making the trip in the last couple of days in June.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 5, 2013)

:hi: Great Trip! In the Summer I think that West Bound is the Best Way to Travel this Route as you will Leave Denver in the Morning after Breakfast (Be Sure and Claim Seats in the Sightseer Lounge Early! They Go Fast and People Grow Roots in the Seats! :giggle: ), You'll Climb up the Front Range and on Through the Amazing Rockies and Along the Colorado River in Daylight where you will "Mooned" by the Floaters in the River, a Zephyr Tradition! You will cross the Utah and Nevada Desert mostly in the Dark while you Sleep and Leave Reno in the Daylight for the Run to Emeryville thru the Beautiful Sierra Nevada Mountains including the Infamous Donner Pass and Donner Lake!! :wub: The Roomette, while not as Large as the Bedroom, is Fine for Sleeping and has all the Benefits that go with Sleeping Car Travel without having to Pay the 2 to 4 Times as Much Bedroom Upgrade!! Remember that an Amtrak Bus will take you from the Emeryville(North Oakland) Station where the Zephyr ends its Journey and is included in your ticket if you Book it with Amtrak! It crosses the Bay Bridge into San Francisco and makes Stops @ Several Places in Town! There have been lots of threads about this Topic, Please use Google or feel Free to ask any Questions you may have!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 5, 2013)

Westbound is better because you are guaranteed to get the most spectacular part, the climb up the Front Range, in daylight leaving Denver even if the train is late. You basically will get the Rockies and canyons all of Day 1 and the Sierra all morning Day 2.


----------



## Notelvis (Jun 5, 2013)

I like the CZ either direction so I could be snarky and say something like 'forward is my favorite direction'........

BUT seriously, it is a tremendous train ride and I've taken it either direction a number of times. Descending off the Front Range with the lights of Denver below you at dusk or after dark is really very cool in my opinion.

All things considered though, for someone who has never ridden the CZ before and has time to only go one direction, I would recommend westbound. (and then coming back to ride it eastbound just as soon as you can!)

As much as I enjoy the CZ, I have even flown out to ride it when it's been scheduled for the Wyoming detour which was also a very interesting trip.


----------



## chakk (Jun 5, 2013)

If you are traveling at this time of year (June-July), then the sunset is late enough that either direction -- west or east -- between Emeryville and Denver will be fine for viewing the magnificent scenery in the Sierra Nevada, eastern Utah, and Colorado.


----------

